# Extreme Homes



## Tyco75 (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow, not just extreme, different homes too.


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Watch out this floor plan! 









© courtesy of Otto Medem de la Torriente









© courtesy of Otto Medem de la Torriente


----------



## Tyco75 (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice view.


----------



## Gherkin (May 30, 2005)

jeffersonT said:


> Modular home in Antarctica


:lol: that isn't a home!


----------



## FNNG (Jul 25, 2011)

jeffersonT said:


> Modular home in Antarctica


duno why, it reminds me the movie "human centipedes"


----------



## hmelissa (Aug 5, 2013)

Hah, nice design! I even like it.


----------

